# Holly gets Spayed--*Update* She's Home & Some Pics



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Poor baby doesn't know what she's in for....spaying & microchipping...although she is reading this as I type so maybe she'll have an idea :lol: She'll be kept over night (I'm gonna miss her ) and they said I can pick her up around noon on Wed, so I'm taking a half vaca day so I can get her well settled before having to go to work on Thurs.

I can't believe how fast the time has flown that this is here already...although she's actually pushing 7 months (I held off because of my travel schedule for work). And I just found out yesterday that it looks like we dodged a bullet...one of her littermates went into heat at 5 months...and their mother did too 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How will Kobi make it through the night without his little girlfriend? :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He's gonna have a rough night









I actually feel bad for Kobi & Maggie too. I'll be taking off tomorrow morning around 7:30 to drop Holly off. And I probably won't be home till 9 or 10 tomorrow night...so they'll probably be thinking I took off with Holly and abandoned them. And when I finally do get home, she won't be with me. Very confusing for poor little kitties.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, your little girl has grown up! It really does seem like last week that we were waiting on her baby pictures!
You know she'll be home and back to normal and all will be forgotten in no time.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Vet's office just called...blood work was perfect, surgery went great and she was starting to wake up. She got her microchip, a fluoride treatment for her teeth and her butt shave to prevent dingleberries :lol: 

A kitty makeover :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Bless her cotton socks, I am so glad to hear that everything went well, brave girl


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She couldn't possibly be more beautiful.

I'm glad everything went well. :jump


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

good news. Glad everything went smoothly!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

A dingleberryectomy


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm glad Holly came through with flying colors  



CataholicsAnonymous said:


> A dingleberryectomy


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> A dingleberryectomy


 :wiggle :wiggle :wiggle 

Here's hoping...Miss Fuzzy Butt is a magnet for them.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

You guys are just cracking me up!! "dingleberryectomy" and "bless her cotton socks" Too funny!! 
But no pawdicure? 8O 
So glad all went well. What a good girl.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Is she back home?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hey guys, it was good to have a lighthearted thread while I was worried about the baby. Thanks!

I don't know if they did a pawdicure :lol: ...I didn't ask them to, she doesn't give me a hard time about clipping. I do have to say with those white paws she does look like she's wearing white cotton socks :lol: 

No Tim...they're keeping her overnight. I've only been home for a half hour and I miss her already. Kobi is very clingy and didn't eat his dinner  They said that I can pick her up at noontime tomorrow, so I'm taking a half of a vaca day otherwise she would be there till 6 and I'm sure she'd rather be home.


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

Aw...best of luck to Miss Holly! Bet you'll be relieved when she's safe and sound back home...

By the way...though I'm sure you know, Holly is absolutely lovely!


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I remember you posting about not being able to go get her yet.. Now she is getting spayed/microchipped.. Time sures flies by doesn't it?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Picked her up around lunchtime. When I asked if she was a good girl the vet tech said 'well let's put it this way...her neighbor was glad to see her go'. Holly hates to be confined...the tech said that she was fine if no people were nearby but as soon as someone got close to her cage she would start yapping and push her arms through the cage and basically was saying 'hey pay attention to ME'. And she was fine once one of them went over and gave her some love. Usually I find when I pick up one of the cats after an overnight they just collapse in the carrier thankful to be going home. Not Holly...she obviously had a lot to say about her experience because she yapped all the way home and for 10-15 minutes after she got home too.

Kobi, for all that he missed her last night, is hissing at her...as is Maggie. I pretty much expected it. But it's mild, it will blow over in a day or so. 

Anyway, she was running around...I had a hard time stopping her from running and jumping. But she's settled down and is taking a well deserved nap.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to hear she's fine! :jump


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know Holly's yowling was probably pretty bad, but Nina cried the whole way from Virginia to Pennsylvania! Talk about hating cars! There were several different drivers, and my guess is they were happy to say, "so long!" She does the same thing when going to the vet, of course, but that's not hundreds of miles.

I'm glad Holly's ordeal is over!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome home Holly!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's some pics

Getting Comfy










Boy I'm Glad to Be Home Enjoying this Sunshine










Her Boo Boo


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

aww what an absolute popsie, she looks like she is just about coping with her terrible ordeal  (but perhaps some fish Mum, just to be on the safe side??)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, it looks as if she's doing well, but a treat never hurts!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cute pink belly :lol: , I'm glad she is doing fine  .


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Happy to hear the beauty is home and on the mend!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm glad Holly got through her surgery OK. I always worry when mine have had some!

Did they use stitches or glue to close the incision? Just wondering...I think I like the glue better than stitches. The DustBunny had glue on hers and there were no problems with it healing, but other cats I've had had some issues with stitches.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She has melt away stitches....which is new to me....last female I had done (Maggie) had real stitches that had to come out...but that was 10 years ago. 

Holly is doing great, the incision is still a little swollen, but not bad. She hasn't bothered it at all...no licking or biting it. You'd never know she had anything done...acting like her normal self. I gave up trying to keep her quiet....


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm glad Holly is doing well! :yellbounce


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

She looks so relieved to be back on that window sill perch! I'm glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## catepr101 (Oct 25, 2006)

She looks like she's recovered well! My two girls were spayed and chipped last wednesday too, and they've completely recovered their energy levels - they're as naughty as ever! They had the operation from the side, and have been stitched back up - the stitches come out on Friday. They have to wear plastic collars though, because as soon as they came out of the cage they started licking and biting them. In a new development today, Steed has learnt how to get her collar off, so I'm keeping a watchful eye on her.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Glad to hear it went well! and can I just say again how beautiful she is!!!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Awww, Holly handled the whole thing SO well...she's such a good kitty. And beautiful too. I never get tired to saying that :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys...she is doing great and I love to hear you saying she's beautiful. It always makes my day....


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

*HOLLY IS BEAUTIFUL!!*


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Tim!


----------

